
Disney Invests in Jaunt as Part of Round That Makes It Highest-Funded VR Startup - danboarder
http://on.recode.net/1JlBAUG
======
Rambition
Although I am sure my kids would love to be able to live in some Disney
worlds, from my own experiences with VR headsets to date, have there been any
studies done on what that type of sensory immersion can do to kids vs. adults?
I know it will get better as the tech develops, but as my children's brains
develop, I do wonder what the effects could be - obviously it's our job as
parents to regulate and decide for ourselves. I can see the discussions coming
though as Disney hops in the game.

